# Third Party Plugin Developers?



## Cyclops Images (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there:
   I am looking for information on companies or individuals who professionally create plugins for LR. Can anyone suggest, reputable and reliable people that can handle detailed and complex programming of LR plugins?

Cheers, 

William


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 20, 2008)

William, Welcome to LR Forums.  

Have a scroll looking thru the plug-ins forum here. Look for folks with the 3D, third party developer icon.

Have a look at the Lightroom Exchange for any number of developers, here:

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=productHome&exc=25

Tell us a little more about the functional area you're considering enhancing, and we can tell you better where to look.


----------



## DonRicklin (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe depend on the type of plugin you want. We have a number of developers here, they have the 3D badge along with, often, a LG badge. There is also the developer Jeffrey Friedl of Regugalar Expressions (from O'Rielly) fame.

Don


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 20, 2008)

Jeffrey is currently out of touch, and even then he's on a sabbatical. But he's the best there is. My 3D is for Web Gallery plugins.


----------



## Timothy Riley (Sep 2, 2008)

I might be able to lend a hand.  What are you looking for?

tim ---at--- rpgkeys.com


Timothy Riley


----------



## Cyclops Images (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone and sorry for not responding sooner...was away shooting.
I have a large scale project and a smaller scale project that I am trying to implement. Please see the attachment for the large scale project and It would be helpful for me to know who to get in touch with to talk about such a project etc. It has been broken down into 3 Stages with Stage 1 being the first stage I want tackled.

Thanks
William

PS: Can someone let me know what these badge rankings mean?
PPS: Hey Tim nice to see you here...we spoke about your Keys last Sunday remember? (Willliam from Toronto)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 3, 2008)

Commercial Advertiser (here at this forum)
Third Party developer
Lightroom Guru
Moderator
SuperModerator
Admin


----------



## Cyclops Images (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Brad!


----------

